# Any divers on lsc yet



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

No. There are no divers on LSC. Stick to field hunts for those tasty Mallards, Blacks, geese, etc...


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

snowman said:


> No. There are no divers on LSC. Stick to field hunts for those tasty Mallards, Blacks, geese, etc...












Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I Love My Wife said:


> What is an old squaw?


I thought you loved her?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

sswhitelightning said:


> Hope he doesn't feel I cheated him by species.


Someone needs to put together a conversion chart.

3 teal per mallard
2 wigeon per mallard
6 buffies and a box of shells per mallard 
6 mallards per drake old squaw


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

I saw thousands of birds moving over the flats yesterday morning, it was awesome. It looked like a dust storm with them spiraling up off the water. They were all black, as I was far away and couldn't see any color. I did pass on two merg opportunities, and passed on some hen bb, and on all the buffies. Did take two fat green heads, and missed a gadwall passing shot.
So if you have a boat and a pulse you'll find birds. 

Friday watched a bald eagle swoop down and spook mallards looking for cripples. That eagle was huge, flew right over me.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> Someone needs to put together a conversion chart.
> 
> 3 teal per mallard
> 2 wigeon per mallard
> ...


Hell yea now that's a system


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

Logan the Destructor said:


> ....Friday watched a bald eagle swoop down and spook mallards looking for cripples. That eagle was huge, flew right over me.


 
There has been a bald eagle hanging out near my house, on Anchor Bay for the past 3-4 weeks. (maybe more than one)

See him/her nearly daily, and twice have witnessed it plucking buffies out of a raft between Deckers and Fair Haven ramp. Too cool!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Contender said:


> There has been a bald eagle hanging out near my house, on Anchor Bay for the past 3-4 weeks. (maybe more than one)
> 
> See him/her nearly daily, and twice have witnessed it plucking buffies out of a raft between Deckers and Fair Haven ramp. Too cool!


We saw a bald eagle merg snatching on Thursday.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> A small to medium duck that makes it home on the ocean and apparently lake st Clair. It reminds me of a sea gull that went to Hollywood and got made up into something fancy even though its still just a sea gull. A trophy for many.
> 
> This dog loved getting them
> View attachment 50524



Hahahaha....In a side by side taste test what do you think you would prefer?  Sea gull or better looking sea gull?


----------



## Ender (Dec 6, 2005)

How does such a simpleton question even get to two pages??? With a question like that one would also likely need to be told that the end of the gun with the hole in it gets pointed away from the operator.


----------



## I Love My Wife (Oct 27, 2013)

Divers Down said:


> geesh lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Glad I can entertain you. 



sswhitelightning said:


> A small to medium duck that makes it home on the ocean and apparently lake st Clair. It reminds me of a sea gull that went to Hollywood and got made up into something fancy even though its still just a sea gull. A trophy for many.
> 
> This dog loved getting them
> View attachment 50524


Thank you for your honest answer. Without the visual I would have passed on shooting anything that looked like that species.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

jonesy16 said:


> Hahahaha....In a side by side taste test what do you think you would prefer?  Sea gull or better looking sea gull?


Pretty seagull is just fine. 

I cant say ive tried ugly sea gull yet. I may say how it's similar to crow meat mixed in possum if I had to guess. May be salty if its migrated near a mc Donald's.
Either way my dog wins a treat if it opens some day.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> We saw a bald eagle merg snatching on Thursday.


Apparently Eagles have a conversion table too.

"I'd really like to take a couple nice whitefish back to the nest, aw hell - that merg is worth at least 2 perch and a bass, I'll snag him"


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

it all tastes like chicken to an eagle


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> We saw a bald eagle merg snatching on Thursday.


His wife must've ticked him off.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

sswhitelightning said:


> A small to medium duck that makes it home on the ocean and apparently lake st Clair. It reminds me of a sea gull that went to Hollywood and got made up into something fancy even though its still just a sea gull. A trophy for many.
> 
> This dog loved getting them
> View attachment 50524


cool pic


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Some of the responses in this thread are comical, if not sad. Several simple questions responded to with criticism and barbed comments.

As to the diver situation, I know a lot of diver hunters and spend quite a bit of time on the lake myself. As was said before, buffles and ruddy's were all over much earlier than usual, but the big divers are/were quite late. The DNR canvasback flight on November 7th counted hardly any divers on the US side of LSC, all buffs and ruddys. An ongoing DNR grad student research project counted only 120,000 on the Canadian side at that time. To put it in perspective, last year during that flight there were over 500,000 ducks on LSC total.

With the front last week, more divers started showing up in decent rafts. Many folks have told me that Saginaw has been stacked with redheads for quite some time. Hopefully some of those birds move down here with this coming cold weather.


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

I think the grad students need to jump on the DNR flight over the CAN side of the lake, and re-count.

Way more than 120K big divers over there on Nov 7th. They have been there since mid October, and growing every day. Fished 15 days in October on the South Shore, and have friends still going across now.

From the St Clair Light to Stoney Pte, and SW to the dumps, you never stop putting up giant (over 2 miles across on the radar) rafts of big birds (reds, greaters, lessers, cans...also piles of ruddies and buffs). 

On the US side, their count reflects what we have seen. Very few divers compared to CAN, exception are the rudders and buffies. More big ducks have arrived this week.....question is will they stay. Scouted with the rig on Sunday, and it was still slim pickens if you wanted big birds.

Also still lots of redheads at the Big Mac.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Contender said:


> Also still lots of redheads at the Big Mac.


Yep. Thursday they were solid from shore all the way past the berm and at least until the coast guard launch.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

> There are a lot ducks on lsc. The wind is everything for where they stay and feed Canada is loaded. Play the wind and you will find other birds than buffies. It is going to get crazy on the US side as soon as they get low on good.


This, which matches what Contender said. We've had almost a steady south wind for over a month give or take a few days.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

docowens said:


> No one hates duck hunters as much as other duck hunters I've learned.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think that is the most wise post I have ever seen on this forum.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> I think that is the most wise post I have ever seen on this forum.


I would generally agree. But try asking a bowhunter where to go to shoot a big buck, or ask a fisherman where to go to catch a limit of perch on Lake St. Clair or Lake Michigan. Pretty much the same response.


----------



## forDUCKsakes (Oct 12, 2012)

docowens said:


> No one hates duck hunters as much as other duck hunters I've learned.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


you are totally right, I don't even know you and I already hate you! Silly duck hunters; can't we all just get along?


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

forDUCKsakes said:


> you are totally right, I don't even know you and I already hate you! Silly duck hunters; can't we all just get along?


I don't just hate duck hunters. I hate everybody equally. That way i can never be called racist or sexist or a liberal. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

Good. We are victims of equal opportunity haters. I prefer that. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> I started duck hunting before the Internet was created. Not one person helped me. I went on solo trips with a row boat, 6 vintage mallard decoys from the 70's and a pump 20 gauge. I learned every duck species from books and how and where to find them from time on the water. I've never messed up and shot a illegal species such as a grebe or green heron. Am I perfect no. Did I ask others for help, yes in certain situations like waterfowl shows or guys i meet at the ramp for advise. I was more of a watch what guys brought in and how they did it kind of guy. I bought useless items, I bought stuff that I still use. I don't feel bad for you getting picked on a little. We have all been there. I make stupid threads or comments and will in the future. But some stuff guys on here ask (usually new hunters) is seemingly so simple or spot specific it gets old. We are not burning our time and energy for every random net user. I love helping anyone that shows a true interest in the sport. I may not tell them every day where to find birds though, but I'll point them in the right direction. Some guys are so dependent on others it's sick. I see guys on Facebook making the comments all the time to. Are birds on sag bay? Do they hang close to river mouth or do I need to be on the islands at wildfowl bay? Is Houghton Lk gonna have big numbers of bluebill this weekend? Will Fletcher's be busy on opener? I had a great day shooting diver limits its so simple right now, hunted just off the fermes at mouilee. Just let this roll if your back and move on. I'm sure someday I will be banned for hurting someone's feelings. I often type stuff and delete because it makes me feel better and then I won't get kicked off. Many off us seem like jerks and maybe we are, but some of us believe in others finding their own way in certain matters.


 
Well put. You want knowledge from experienced duck hunters.....build relationships, asking willy nilly on forum won't get you far. I'm not green to waterfowling but i still have a ton to learn and getting out and doing it is the best way. Someone can tell me something until they are blue in the face but until one goes out and does it is when you really learn.


----------



## Ender (Dec 6, 2005)

jonesy16 said:


> Well put. You want knowledge from experienced duck hunters.....build relationsships, asking willy nilly on forum won't get you far. I'm not green to waterfowling but i still have a ton to learn and getting out and doing it is the best way. Someone can tell me something until they are blue in the face but until I go out and do it is when I really learn.


But that is unfair! Working hard to gain knowledge and advantage over others is unfair to the collective. We should all pool our resources and share all information equally. We need to promote a classless waterfowling society where information is shared with the collective equally and without filters. Those who refuse to share their information must be dealt with severely to promote the common good of the people. The full disclosure of all hunting knowledge is the key and will lead us to to a better place. This new waterfowling ideology will free us all!

Oh crap...! I just did a google search and that kind of thing has been done before. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communism Not pretty! Scrap that, I'm going hunting. And no, I will not tell you where!


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ender said:


> But that is unfair! Working hard to gain knowledge and advantage over others is unfair to the collective. We should all pool our resources and share all information equally. We need to promote a classless waterfowling society where information is shared with the collective equally and without filters. Those who refuse to share their information must be dealt with severely to promote the common good of the people. The full disclosure of all hunting knowledge is the key and will lead us to to a better place. This new waterfowling ideology will free us all!
> 
> Oh crap...! I just did a google search and that kind of thing has been done before. http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Communism Not pretty! Scrap that, I'm going hunting. And no, I will not tell you where!


Maybe Cuban duck hunters have more success....sharing all the information.  I'm sure the north Koreans have it great too....ohh wait isn't that a dictatorship?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> ...Someone can tell me something until they are blue in the face but until one goes out and does it is when you really learn.


:lol::lol: yeah ain't that the truth! Like thinking about kayaking upstream a mile on a certain river which has a fairly strong current (and which shall remain nameless). Seems as if I recall this discussion just recently....:coolgleam


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

just ducky said:


> :lol::lol: yeah ain't that the truth! Like thinking about kayaking upstream a mile on a certain river which has a fairly strong current (and which shall remain nameless). Seems as if I recall this discussion just recently....:coolgleam


That little voice a reason was listened to! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> That little voice a reason was listened to!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


and look at the success you had! wise move grasshopper :lol:


----------

